# Capped honey



## Vicki B (May 21, 2016)

Sorry! I am new to the forum, is there a way to attach a photo?


----------



## callenlee (Dec 26, 2015)

I believe there is an "attach image" icon in the bar where you can change your font and add emojis when you type your comment. I've not attached an image yet so I'm not sure of the process.


----------



## Vicki B (May 21, 2016)

Thank you, i still can't figure it out. Maybe because it is from my phone? I will keep trying.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Vicki - on the frame - is it dark brown and perfectly sized to the cell? If so its brood. If its just wax - and this can be around the top/sides of the brood as well - its honey - there will also be squiggly lines of wax on top of the wax capping's. Shoot girl - stick your finger in it - if its honey you will be able to tell honey anytime after that by looking at the capping's


----------



## Vicki B (May 21, 2016)

It is my top box, we got the bees last spring and didn't harvest last year. I know some of it is honey as when we lifted the box, some comb broke open and honey came out. Just wanted a someone else's visual opinion. Bit, i am having trouble a figuring out how or if can add a photo to the post.


----------



## Vicki B (May 21, 2016)

i figured out how to get the photo attached- I needed to be on my laptop rather than my phone. So- please look at the original post if you can verify by sight... Thanks. I am pretty sure, I just wanted more experienced eyes to see.


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

Down below the panel in which you type your initial post text, or your reply text, there is an additional options bar, with "manage attachments". To successfully upload /attach a photo, must be 640x480 or smaller, & <195k.
I usually have to use a "shrink" program on my computer to make my photos work.
I have not done this from my phone before.
I hope I said all that right. Good Luck! CE


----------



## Vicki B (May 21, 2016)

thanks! I think I got it!


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

OK, I looked at the pictures. As you can see the combs are across the frames. They also have little grubs in them

< edit from computer ... not a veiw across frames but with a box tipped up. Ummm, please forgive me, I am not a warre hive bee keeper. I know very little about warre hives >

There is probably some honey in there, but this looks like brood nest to me.
If you want frames of harvestable honey, you probably want to put the hive back together, & then put a queen exclude on top, followed by a honey super box full of frames with foundation.
This gets you to the point of making harvestable honey. There is more you need to know before winter, but I will not try to input from my phone. Good Luck! ... CE


----------



## Vicki B (May 21, 2016)

Thanks- i did see some honey, from where the comb broke open- and then i saw someone else's photo of capped honey. Looks a little different. I think that being a fairly new keeper and the fact that my package came from non- warre hives- my bees and I get a little confused as to how they "should" be acting in the warre! We are all learning as this goes along. And, we are about to confuse ourselves even more as we just put a langsroth hive (a swarm we caught this week) beside the warre.
It should be an interesting to compare them. have I mentioned we are gluttons for punishment!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource, Vicki!

The photos you posted are looking at the edges of the combs, but the easiest way to see what the majority of the cells contain is to look at the _face_ of one or more combs.

To see some examples of each type of capped cells see the annotated photos in post #5 of this thread:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...o-questions-Verroa-mites-and-wet-capped-honey


----------



## Vicki B (May 21, 2016)

Thanks. Very helpful!


----------

